# AMB 20 Batteries for Transponders



## Spoiler (Sep 12, 2003)

anyone have any info regarding the replacement battery for amb 20 transponders...

any and all information appreciated....thanks inadvance


----------



## SuperXRAY (Jul 10, 2002)

If you do a search you'll find the info on this forum. I posted about it many months ago. You can get GP 70mah batteries, which are a direct fit, for about 3.60/ea or cheaper, depending on where they are purchased. We get ours from Batteries Plus, a local chain. I can't remember the number of the batt, but I'll look tomorrow and post.


----------



## Spoiler (Sep 12, 2003)

that would be great if I could get that number...did a search with no avail on the thread your refering too.


----------



## SuperXRAY (Jul 10, 2002)

The one I found is actually a 60mah, with a number of 60H. I think the actual GP part number is GP60BVH and GP80BVH. Here's links to them:

http://www.gpbatteries.com/pdf/GP60BVH_DS.pdf
http://www.gpbatteries.com/pdf/GP80BVH_DS.pdf

Link to all NON-RC Ni-MH specific batteries from GP:
http://www.gpbatteries.com/Nickel_Metal_Hydride.cfm


Hope this helps!

Mitch


----------



## Spoiler (Sep 12, 2003)

Thanks appreciate your help!!!


----------



## All The Way (Feb 17, 2005)

you should be able to send them back to amb and have them replaced
the transponders at our track have been slowly dying...send them in and get another


----------



## SuperXRAY (Jul 10, 2002)

Feel free to call AMBiT about the AMB20 transponders. They no longer make them and will probably tell you the same as they told our club...limited to stock on hand and, when we purchased one a year ago, it was $150 bucks. Got tired of that real quick, so we bought batteries for under $4 bucks and replaced them ourselves. They don't look as pretty, due to the facts of their construction, but they work as well or better than new (original batts were 40mah).


----------



## All The Way (Feb 17, 2005)

ahh didn't know the ones you have were discontinued


----------



## KenBajdek (Oct 7, 2001)

How did you get the case apart? We have a few that died. AMB was pulling their BS game again about being obsolete.


----------



## SuperXRAY (Jul 10, 2002)

It's a definite pain and if you aren't extremely careful it breaks the charging LED (doesn't effect performance, but annoying). At first I was taking a hobby knife and separating the sides all the way around, then you can usually pry on the case a little at time and a couple hours later it will come loose. 

However, when putting it back together they look stretched. So, I decided to just simply cut the back out as a big square. You can then easily peel it off and carefully remove the silicone around the battery area. It's really not as easy as one would think, takes lots of patience. But, it's better than $150 bucks.

Once the silicone is removed the battery has to be popped lose, as it will be stuck in the resin. Most likely, the plastic exterior of the battery will remain, which you must remove so the new battery fits properly. Sorry I don't have any pics...

I figure there has to be some chemical out there to remove silicone, but I don't know of any...would make this very easy though!


----------

